# CADPAT individual camouflage screens....



## pappy (28 Nov 2004)

how well does these screens work for you Canadians?  anyone ever test with any NVD's or eyeball mk1 ?  They certinly look worlds ahead of the mesh USGI "screens"  Those things are serious crap, they don't offer any camouflage in my opinion.


----------



## NATO Boy (29 Nov 2004)

I've only observed them with naked eyes when camming up a hooch or putting up OHP-style Cover for a lean-to. If used in conjunction with surrounding foliage (ie grass, leaves, e.t.c.) it's pretty good for eliminating giving away your position if you have a hooch or groundsheet rig near a trench or shellscrape. But then again, I'm just a Pte. Trnd.; this requires a senior member's observation....


----------



## m_a_c (29 Nov 2004)

I have used mine a number of times and I find it works great.  Like Nato Boy said it works best when used in surrounding foliage.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (29 Nov 2004)

I managed to acquire one of these things and it works great in covering the spoils from digging a fighting position.

Looking at it through NVGs, it looks like a patch of scrub vegetation covered ground.  Haven't looked at one with thermals yet.


----------



## Spanky (29 Nov 2004)

Seen one through a NODLAR when they first came out.  It worked fairly well.


----------



## pappy (30 Nov 2004)

Matt,
I'd be interested in your findings on the NVG and thermals, wonder if a digital cam would work though those...
SAAB / Barracuda sent me some samples of thier Swedish style Indivdual screen, same as CADPAT one just in the M95 Pattern, they also sent me a panel of thier Thermal ULCANS (correct spelling?) vehical cam screem too, much different then the individual stuff, but then different purpose.

I did a rather un-scientific study at nighttime with me and the swedish cam net and the neighbors three pit bulls, as far as I could tell they never saw me till I started to move and then they freaked out....  I'm not totaly stupid, 3 pit bulls....  the 3-foot chain link fence was between us.  There where used to me, having been "neighbors" for years, but without the screen I couldn't go anywhere within thier sight in my back yard with them barking like mad.  kneeling (with the dogs inside, my neighboor then let them out a few minutes later without him knowing I was outside) next to a tree and the screen over me from head to ground less then 3 feet from the fence they walked right up to the fence like I wasn't there, they never looked at me, they did of course looked at my own dog wondering wtf I was doing.  One dog looked at me for a few seconds but from the look on his face I didn't think he "saw" me, without the screen they would not get within 4 feet of thier side of the fence with out barking or at least keeping thier distance.  I stayed under the screen for 5 minutes or so without moving, then moved a little, one pitbull took off running the oppisate direction as fast as she could.  The 2nd backed off 15-20 feet with a blank stare on his face.  The 3rd backed off 5-10 feet and then just looked at me with a stupid look on his face, no barking from any of them.  My wolf/shepard mix thought the whole thing quite entertaining.  Once I stood up with the screen on the pits back off even more, removing the screen they stopped looked at me then each other and then started to bark like mad as I laughed...

I then hung the screen up in a large bush in my yard with as many of the edges as stright as possible (stright edges are easy for the human eye to pick up), backed off and after 4-6 feet lost any of the edges even though I knew where to look, moonless night.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Nov 2004)

For a while, until I started using my shemagh, I used it for a scarf. Washed it a half dozen times to soften it up first. Worked well in that capacity and was always right there ready if I needed it quick. Still use it like that sometimes.


----------



## Recce41 (30 Nov 2004)

SAAB/Barracuda, is totally different. I did the trial for the Coyote (veh)Thermal Cam kit. The SB one is a thermal (heat) transfer type. The liner is a heat absorbing material. It holds the heat then, disepates it over time. I was offered a job with Barracuda, there only about 6 of us that have used it. And they are/were looking for users to sell the stuff. Overall it works great, but of course, we didn't buy it.


----------



## bossi (30 Nov 2004)

pappy said:
			
		

> ... I did a rather un-scientific study at nighttime with me and the swedish cam net and the neighbors three pit bulls, ...



Thanks for my morning chuckle - you remind me of all the hockey fans up here who don't have the NHL to watch this winter ... and are looking for things to take up their time ... ha!


----------



## Matt_Fisher (30 Nov 2004)

MARCORSYSCOM looked at getting the SAAB-Barracuda vehicle signature reduction/camouflage kits as part of the LAV Service-Life Extension Program/SLEP, but cancelled that portion of the program as the kits were going to cost around $35K US each.

Interestingly enough, a Canadian company; GMA Cover Corp www.gmacover.com was competing against SAAB-Barracuda in the vehicle signature reduction/camouflage kit portion of the SLEP.


----------



## Recce41 (30 Nov 2004)

We were getting them for about 10K complete with mast and remote kits. It would come as a 3 veh kit. They are all the same , exept for the left rear panel. This will allow for access for the SLS hookup. It worked great.


----------



## Bartok5 (1 Dec 2004)

I can state from personal experience (and an informal sub-unit trial) that the Barracuda Winter screen we are currently issued with provides extremely efficient thermal protection.   We used it in Ghost River (Rocky Mountains) during a January IRF(L) validation exercise, and the winter screen was highly effective.   

String one up, put a couple of guys behind it, and their thermal signatures quite literally disappear.   The screen is so good that it is almost counter-productive.   Everything gives of a thermal signature, even the trees and scrub during -30C weather.   The SAAB/Barracuda screen tends to be a give-away because it represents a regularly-shaped thermal "dead zone" wiith zero heat signature.   

Aside from the above, the Winter screen is highly effective.   One simply needs to employ it with a modicum of common sense.


----------



## pappy (1 Dec 2004)

yeah camouflage has come a long way, I remember the old nets with burlap.... those sucked bigtime.

I though the LCS stuff pretty cool when it first came out...  They did a lot better job...


----------



## pappy (1 Dec 2004)

personal stuff from the SAAB site...

Two people in the first pic, one with and one without


----------



## pappy (1 Dec 2004)

granted screens are nice, but cover it still perfered... as well as breaking up your shape.


----------



## Grunt (8 Dec 2004)

Howdie guys,

How do I go about getting one of these screens, I checked with my Units CQ tonight and they didnt have any of these.

Thanks


----------



## KevinB (8 Dec 2004)

They are only issued to Reg CBt arms and Inf  Reserves from what I have been told...
So if you are not a R031 trade my guess is you are out of luck (judging by your "tonight"comment I guessed reserves)


----------



## chrisf (8 Dec 2004)

Pretty much everyone in my unit has one, the temperate pattern anyway.


----------



## Grunt (8 Dec 2004)

KevinB, Im an Infantry Reservist with the LSSR

I seen a couple guys with them on ex's, maybe I should check clothing stores?

thanks


----------



## KevinB (8 Dec 2004)

For us it is a CQ item 
 You should then get a TW and Arctic.  The Desert is current only for operations.


----------



## McG (8 Dec 2004)

KevinB said:
			
		

> They are only issued to Reg CBt arms and Inf Reserves from what I have been told...


Reserve engineers do get them issued.


----------



## GDawg (11 Dec 2004)

Its odd, we get TW and Arid from the QM, and you can get the Winter one from ASU if you ask for it. They seem very easy to get.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (11 Dec 2004)

I love mine. If you have to make a bush your home for an hour or 2, I also find it keep the bugs off your face and deflects the wind a little bit while providing good, no GREAT cover. I think it's a good, simple piece of kit!

TM


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Dec 2004)

These CADPAT things hit suprlus shops here over 7 yrs ago, and when I was back in Canada in late 97, I gave the NSN to the RQ in Regina and he ordered some thru the system.

Wierd how such things can happen. He had not even heard of them at the time, and meanwhile they end up by the 100 here in Sydney. They were my first look at CADPAT up close.

I have two here in Australia.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Bomber (11 Dec 2004)

I was issued one in the OP's back in 99, I have since carried it around with me, still in the wrapper since then.  Back in September, I decided to actually use the thing, so I cut it to a million pieces and put it on my helmet as scrim.  Now my helmet looks pretty swanky and doesn't get heavy from absorbing water in the rain.  Plus my headlamp now resided permanently on my helmet but is completely covered by the net hanging down.  Finally, this stuff doesn't disintegrate like hessian and burlap, so there is never a ton of material falling down your shirt, getting in your eyes, mouth, or any other orifice.  I have used these things as the front cover of the OP hole, and they work great because you can see through them with the binos as though there is nothing there.  I just got tired of carrying something and decided that Scrim was ready to move to the Mk 2 stage on my head.  Just make sure you wash the stuff before you put it on the helmet, cause the coating fromt he factory comes off in the rain and leaves a horrible taste in your mouth.


----------



## chrisf (11 Dec 2004)

Side note... we discovered you can shoot them (With 5.56mm anyway, no idea about 7.62mm) and it doesn't do anything to them, as the rounds just pass through the holes in the screen. We had them draped over targets for a night shoot, still in almost perfect condition when finished.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (11 Dec 2004)

We cut them into strips and tied em to chicken wire to help camouflage the 25mm bushmaster barrel.Works great, long lasting


----------



## McG (11 Dec 2004)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> We had them draped over targets for a night shoot, still in almost perfect condition when finished.


I won't point out what conclusion that leads me to.  ;D


----------



## chrisf (11 Dec 2004)

Had anyone failed the shoot, your conclusion would be right, but everyone passed.


----------



## Niss (11 Dec 2004)

For anyone who was interested my store has one CADPAT cam net left, it is made by saab for sale. www.angiesoutdoor.ca, its not on the site yet but the contact info is.

Niss


----------



## Tpr.Orange (11 Dec 2004)

hey niss i noticed you have some pictures from the Army.ca site...have you gotten permission from michael to use them?


----------



## Niss (12 Dec 2004)

Whoops, i guess i gotta remove thoes, my apologies. This website has been an effort of differant people.


----------



## Grunt (12 Dec 2004)

Niss, I sent you guys an email regarding the CADPAT cam nets... 8)


----------

